# 'Strange' PE teacher



## LaughOutLoud

Now I dont want this thread to spiral out of hand but somethings been bugging me so really need honest feedback pls.

Ive been visiting schools for DD and theres one in particular I like because the education is great, the pupils are great and its not far from us. However, something struck me as odd and its not just because i had liked the school but when we were being shown round the school the PE teacher looked a bit odd.

Ill explain. All the PE teachers at the other schools were athletic, vibrant and the one here was a middle aged man with a massive belly. I mean it was his stomach which struck me. I dont mean offence to anyone middle aged and with a belly because that is me also but he was like 9 months pregnant huge. To top it off he was running a class and wearing a filthy top. He saw us (group of parents) and didnt smile or acknowledge us. Its just bugging me that he didnt quite look like he belonged there.


----------



## Rachel_C

What are the school's PE results like? It really doesn't matter what the teacher looks like if he is doing his job well. Perhaps he has a medical issue that makes him gain weight, perhaps he used to be twice the size and is a great role model for those aspiring to become healthier? Maybe he'd been chasing a dog off the school field before the class, or his top got caught on something and ripped so he had to root around in his car boot for a spare? He might not be worried about impressing parents walking around, he may give his full attention to the class he is teaching - I wouldn't criticise him for that. Perhaps he was mortified to be seen in a filthy top so just kept his head down! Maybe he knew what people like you might be thinking and was embarrassed despite knowing he's actually a great teacher? Maybe he's a Maths teacher who used to play football and had been roped into covering an absence? There are so many possibilities!

You really don't and can't know just from one visit. If it is really worrying you and you don't trust the school enough to believe that they recruit the right staff and keep an eye on what they're doing, go back for another visit and see him again. Find out what the pupils think of him, ask him some questions about the school's PE department. Not looking like he belongs is not a reason to write off a school.


----------



## deafgal

Belly like that are usually genetic. A lot of men I know have this. I believe it has to do with how they store fat...weight lifting is the best way to get rid of belly fat but this guy may be a dad, who like my husband, have very little time to go to the gym.. and getting excercise from P.E. at school will not help.


----------



## 4 boys

Doesn't sound right :shrug::shrug:

I suppose you could ring the school and raise you concerns :thumbup:

It is your child that will be seeing this p.e guy if you send her there, you need to ask why he dresses in dirty clothes because I'm sure they wouldn't like it if you sent your child to that school in dirty clothes and with a untidy appearance :shrug:


----------



## deafgal

Yeah...he should at least wear clean clothes.


----------



## lindseymw

What do you mean by filthy clothes exactly? When I was at Secondary School, the pupils along with the staff did cross country running and we would get absolutely caked in mud and we wouldn't change/wash until the end of the class. Also track & field sessions would end in being dirty.


----------



## JJKCB

PE teachers are always strange lol

also a lot of schools dont have specialist PE teachers (depending on age) and even 12+ school often dont (PE teachers where always leaving or off so we got supply teachers from other classes)


----------



## shanny

Rachel_C said:


> What are the school's PE results like? It really doesn't matter what the teacher looks like if he is doing his job well. Perhaps he has a medical issue that makes him gain weight, perhaps he used to be twice the size and is a great role model for those aspiring to become healthier? Maybe he'd been chasing a dog off the school field before the class, or his top got caught on something and ripped so he had to root around in his car boot for a spare? He might not be worried about impressing parents walking around, he may give his full attention to the class he is teaching - I wouldn't criticise him for that. Perhaps he was mortified to be seen in a filthy top so just kept his head down! Maybe he knew what people like you might be thinking and was embarrassed despite knowing he's actually a great teacher? Maybe he's a Maths teacher who used to play football and had been roped into covering an absence? There are so many possibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't and can't know just from one visit. If it is really worrying you and you don't trust the school enough to believe that they recruit the right staff and keep an eye on what they're doing, go back for another visit and see him again. Find out what the pupils think of him, ask him some questions about the school's PE department. Not looking like he belongs is not a reason to write off a school.


WSS^^^^^

my best pe teachers were the middle aged dishelved ones not the 'all the gear no idea' youngsters


----------



## hattiehippo

Was he actually a PE teacher or was it the class teacher teaching PE? If the last one then I really wouldn't expect him to be fantastically athletic and he may well have stuck that top on just for PE so his classroom top doesn't get dirty. Or maybe it had got dirty over the school day?

I seriously wouldn't rule out a school for these reasons. He could be the most amazing classroom teacher who got grubby doing an amazing hands on science lesson earlier on...you just don't know. Also when I was teaching a class I often didn't say hello or acknowledge parents being shown round if I was busy with my class - it can be very difficult to split your focus if you're at a crucial bit of teaching.


----------



## JASMAK

Go with your gut (no pun intended). I have a bachelor of Physical Education 2nd major in Chemistry)....and cant imagine why he would have filthy clothing unless......why? Dirty soccer game, football match? Belly seems like unhealthy lifestyle....I know I am heavier than my university years. If it isn't sitting right with you....i think you should call them, or find a different school.


----------



## Yo_Yo

JJKCB said:


> PE teachers are always strange lol
> 
> also a lot of schools dont have specialist PE teachers (depending on age) and even 12+ school often dont (PE teachers where always leaving or off so we got supply teachers from other classes)

I was going to say that lol! 
Mind you, I thought odd unfit PE teachers were a thing of the past-I'd be a bit taken aback too. But if the school is the best overall it wouldn't bother me really. Far prefer a fat PE teach than an illiterate English teacher for example.


----------



## Dream.dream

I don't think that would be enough to turn me off of a school. Being heavier doesn't mean he can't teach PE as other hve said some men do just get a belly when they get older because of genetically how they store fat, not to mention their testosterone levels drop in middle age , so don't assume it's from an unhealthy lifestyle . 

As for the dirty shirt it may just been an off day, nobody is at their best 100% of the time . I don't think it would be fair to judge someone's ability to teach a class on the fact that they spilt coffee on their shirt or maybe their washing machine broke or something . 

I'd go in an ask to observe a class if it really bugs you


----------



## MissRhead

My PE teacher at school was really old, infact he taught my dad lol. He was kind of chubby and had this bright red face, he was miserable and grumpy too! He never actually did anything physical, none of the PE teachers did they just gave instructions and told us what to do. I guess along as they get the job done it doesn't really matter x


----------



## MrsPear

It could have been a few things e.g. a relief teacher from another class (as someone else has suggested).

My PE teacher was in her 50's had something wrong with their leg and used to take a chair outside so they could sit down whilst we did the class. Probably wouldn't have been obvious what was happening to other people, she definitely wouldn't have looked athletic and possibly lazy for just sitting there yelling at us.

Is that the only teacher who does PE? 

Not saying your fears are unfounded but don't make a rash decision just based on one teacher.

If it really upsets you I'd try to find out more about PE there. But I imagine that in any school there's probably going to be one teacher who you are drawn to less than the rest. They probably just aren't as obvious because there isn't an image of what another subject teacher 'should' look like.

x


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Thbanks for your replies guys. Just a update that I did speak with the school. They said hes been there for 30yrs and he teaches 'everything'. So I dont think they have a separate PE teacher. He runs after/before school clubs too. I was a bit confused because I thought schools would have separate 'PE teachers'.


----------



## Bex84

at primary school teachers teach everything in most cases. I taught PE and was in no way a specialist lol, you go on courses to train up for it, I did a couple of courses on gymnastics within my training to be a teacher and health and safety. Usually PE is taught by the class teacher, as primary school teacher you are a bit of a jack of all trades


----------



## modified

My PE teacher at school was late-40's, balding man with a good sized belly on him. He was constantly caked in mud because he also took the schools rugby teams and footballs teams coaching and was very hands on.

That man was _fit_. We had another PE teacher too - early 20's, typical "athletic male" build and the older, overweight man could outrun him easily. His stamina and endurance were _far_ higher. Whilst the younger guy would stop to catch his breath at the end of sessions, the older overweight man was already halfway through starting the next one.

He was a grumpy old sod though :haha:


----------



## tommyg

Just read this thread, glad you got logical answer. It has struck me how much you must have taken in during your visit. I wonder how may other parents would have noticed the "oddness" or written it of without asking the question.


----------

